# اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احب ان ابدا كلامى بالسلام عليكم ايها الاخوان سواء المسلمين 
او 
المسحين 
ولكن احب ان ابدا اسئلتى وهى 
واللهى واللهى  اسئله عفويه ولا اقصد بها التهكم ولكنها تدور فى راسى من قديم الازل ( ههههه)
السؤال الاول 
لماذا تعبدون المسيح ؟؟؟ عيسا عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
ولماذا اعتقدم انه اله ؟؟؟
وان كان اله ؟؟؟ فكيف من اله يولد وياكل وينام ويتبرز ويخاف وينام ؟؟
وان كان اله ؟؟؟ فكيف يسمح ببشر يصلبونه؟؟ ويقتلونه فى اعتقادكم ؟؟
ولماذا المسلمين يعتبرونه نبى وليس اله ؟؟
ويقولون انه لم يمت ؟؟ 
مع انهم من الممكن ان يقولوا انهمات وهذا من السهل عليهم ؟؟
ارجوا الاجابه سر يعا 
لانى  اهمن مميزاتى هو كثرة الاسئله​


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
نحن كمسحيين نومن بطبيعتين للرب يسوع المسيح
طبيعة بشرية وطبيعة لاهوتية
فهو انسان كاما واله كامل
ومن اجل سؤالك على صلبه
ام ما يعترف به المسلمون فهو غير اله الكتاب المقدس 
اله الكتاب المقدس محب وصالح وليس ضار ولا ماكر

فهذا يااخي هو فكر الله منذ الازل لاارسال كلمته (المسيح )
ليقوم بعملية الفداء


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

فهمت 
ولكن لم افهم اجابت اسئلتى غير 
ان المسيح عيسى عليه افضل الصلات والسلام 
له طبيعتين الاهيه وبشريه 
ولكن لم افهم 
لم تقدسون الصليب وسيدنا عيسى قد صلب عليه؟؟ كيف؟؟؟
ومعلش للاطاله 
ممكن توضحلى اكثر لماذا سمح المسيح بان يصلبوه البشر؟؟
وايضا 
ولماذا المسلمين يعتبرونه نبى وليس اله ؟؟
ويقولون انه لم يمت ؟؟ 
مع انهم من الممكن ان يقولوا انهمات وهذا من السهل عليهم ؟؟
معلش على الاستفسار الكثير 
ولكننى احب ان اشكرك فى النهايه 
على انك جاوبتنى سريعا جدا ومتابعتك الفعاله للمنتدى 
واسئل الله ان يجمعنا جميعا على الحق​


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

سلام ونعمة 
اخي الحبيب



> لم تقدسون الصليب وسيدنا عيسى قد صلب عليه؟؟


نحن لانقدس كما تعتقد الصليب بل هو رمزا لعملية الفداء




> ممكن توضحلى اكثر لماذا سمح المسيح بان يصلبوه البشر؟؟


قلنا لك سابقا
ان هذا فكر الله منذ الازل لخلاص الجنس البشر ي من الخطايا



> ولماذا المسلمين يعتبرونه نبى وليس اله ؟؟
> ويقولون انه لم يمت


نحن لانعترف بالقران ان كلام الله ومع ذلك يوجد الكثير من النصوص القرانية التي تثبت موت المسيح
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

معلش ساطيل عليك يا اخ استفانوس 
ولكننى اريد ان افهم لماذا ارسل سيدنا عيسى 
الاله؟؟ نفسه لكى يفدى البشريه ؟؟ ولماذا يفديها ؟؟ 
وان كان ليطهرها من ذنوبها ... لماذا خلقها اصلا ؟؟؟
وان كان يريد عيسى رضى الله عنه الاله ؟ لماذا استخدم البشر فى تكفير سيئاتهم عن طريق الصلب ؟؟ الا يوجد طريقه افضل من ذاك ؟؟
انا اسف من هذه الاسئله الكثيره 
وايضا اريد ان اعرف يا اخ استيفانوس 
من هو يسوع الذى ترددونه بكثره ؟؟
واشكرك شكرا كثيرا على متابعتك لى وصبرك على 
اه ممكن اطلب منك طلب يا اخ استيفانوس 
ممكن نبقى اصحاب؟؟
ولو بقينا اصحاب يريت بحق الصحوبيه 
ان ترد على كل اسئلتى 
وان ترد عليها من قلبك 
لان الذى يخرج من القلب يصل الى القلب سريعا 
ارجوك 
ومعلش فهمنى ببطئ وببساطه لان ذكائى محدود شويه 
اخوك 
صــــــــــــــــــــــلاح المصرى ​


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



> معلش ساطيل عليك يا اخ استفانوس


ولايهمك اخي الحبيب


> ولكننى اريد ان افهم لماذا ارسل سيدنا عيسى
> الاله؟؟ نفسه لكى يفدى البشريه ؟؟ ولماذا يفديها ؟؟
> وان كان ليطهرها من ذنوبها ... لماذا خلقها اصلا ؟؟؟
> وان كان يريد عيسى رضى الله عنه الاله ؟ لماذا استخدم البشر فى تكفير سيئاتهم عن طريق الصلب ؟؟ الا يوجد طريقه افضل من ذاك ؟؟




وتوريثها للبشرية التي من اجلها تجسد الله ليفدي العالم بواسطة الصليب
ولكني أريد أن أعطيك فكرة بسيطة تلقي ضوءا على سر تجسد الله في المسيح من خلال القصة التالية
كان أحد رجال الدين جالسا مستندا إلى حائط مستغرقا في تأمل هادئ، وبينما هو كذلك إذ به يلمح سربا من النمل يحاول تسلق الحائط الذي يستند عليه، واندهش الرجل إذ أبصر أن النمل كلما صعد إلى مستوى معين هوى إلى الأرض فجأة، وكلما عاود الكرة انتهى إلى نفس النتيجة المريرة.
ولاحظ الرجل سر سقوط سرب النمل، إذ وجد أن النمل يحاول رفع حبة من القمح إلى مخازنه في مكان ما في أعلى الحائط لتكون له غذاء في زمن بياته الشتوي في فصل الشتاء القارص. ولكن الجاذبية الأرضية تتغلب على جهود النمل الضعيفة فتجذبها إلى أسفل. والنمل الذي لا يعرف قانون الجاذبية الأرضية يواصل محاولاته ذلك النهار كله المرة تلو الأخرى، والرجل يرقب الوضع. وقضى وقته يفكر كيف يساعد طائفة النمل المسكينة. هل يمد يده ليرفع لهم الحبة؟ بالتأكيد ستكون النتائج عكسية، إذ سوف يخاف النمل ويهرب وتزداد مشاكله.
 وخطر ببال الرجل فكرة يستطيع بها أن يساعد النمل ويحل له مشكلته، ولكنه للأسف الشديد وجد أنه يستحيل عليه تنفيذها لقصوره الشخصي وعدم مقدرته أن يفعل ذلك. 
 كانت فكرته أن الوسيلة الوحيدة لحل مشكلة النمل هي أن يصير هو نفسه في صورة نملة كبيرة قوية ويدخل وسط النمل فلا يخافون منه ثم يحمل عنهم هذا العبء ويحل لهم مشكلتهم. ولكن هيهات أن يتم له ذلك لسبب جوهري هو أنه لا يستطيع أن يصير في شبه النمل.
 لعلك أدركت ما أريد أن أقوله أيها الأخ المحبوب. فالله يرى البشرية في مشكلة كبيرة، فالإنسان يحاول أن يتسلق طريق الحياة الأبدية وكلما حاول فشل بسبب جاذبية الخطية. فالله في محبته وقدرته الإلهية استطاع أن يصير في صورة الناس ليعينهم ويساعدهم ويخلصهم من الخطية دون أن يخافوا منه. وهذا هو سر التجسد. 



> ومعلش فهمنى ببطئ وببساطه لان ذكائى محدود شويه
> اخوك


العفو فيك الخير


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

اولا اسمه يسوع بدون ال التعريف, احذرك من تكرارها مستقبلا
اضافة, الى اسألتك هذه اجبناها عشرات المرات في مواضيع اخرى
ابحث مستقبلا قبل ان تطرح اسألة معادة
هذا و ان هذا القسم هو للسؤال عن المسيحية فقط, ولا علاقة للأسلام بشئ في هذا القسم

اتمنى ان تطرح اسألة جديدة غير معادة و الا نغلق الموضوع للتكرار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فاروق (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

السلام عليكم أضف أخي إلى أسئلتك أن هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله والعياذ بالله و هل افتدى الله نفسه أم ابنه علماًأنه ذكر في الإنجيل أن الله افتدى بابنه و هذا يعني أنكم تعبدون أكثر من واحد وإذا كان الله قد اضطر إلى افتداء ابنه ليكفر عن خطايا البشر فما مدى رحمة الله وهل سيآثر الله ابنه على البشر و ماذا اقترف المسيح علما أن الإنجيل و كذا القرآن الكريم يؤكدان أن كل إنسان يقتل حسب خطيئته


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> اولا اسمه يسوع بدون ال التعريف, احذرك من تكرارها مستقبلا
> اضافة, الى اسألتك هذه اجبناها عشرات المرات في مواضيع اخرى
> ابحث مستقبلا قبل ان تطرح اسألة معادة
> هذا و ان هذا القسم هو للسؤال عن المسيحية فقط, ولا علاقة للأسلام بشئ في هذا القسم
> ...


السلام عليكم 
MY ROCKK
اخى العزيز 
لماذا كل هذا اولا لم اذكر ( ال التعريف )
وثانيا 
انت وجهتلى اتهام ولم تجاوب على سؤالى بدلا من الوم 
يا اخى 
على فكره 
انا لم اقول الاسئله للتهكم كما ذكرت فى اول موضوعى 
واحب ان انبهك 
ان لى اصدقاء مسحين اكثر منك انت شخصيا 
ولو اردت ابعتلك اساميهم وارقام تليفوناتهم اذا كدبينى كالعاده 
ولكننى بالرغم من كثرتهم 
وحبهم لى 
الا اننى لا استطيع ان اسئلهم هذه الاسئله 
لخوفى عليهم 
وايه رايك 
انهم حبوا الدين الاسلامى علشان خطرى 
وايه رايك انى بثبت المسلمين على دينهم والمسحين على دينهمخ 
لانى هدفى اعظم من انى اغير ديانة حد 
ولكننى 
اريد الهدف الاعلى 
وهى القدس الشريف 
وان كنتم لا تقبلوننى كصديق فهذه حريه شخصيه 
ولن الوم احدا 
والسلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركماته​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> ولايهمك اخي الحبيب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انت تقول يا استاذ استيفانوس 
انه جاء سيدنا عيسى عليه صلوات ربى وسلام عليه 
انه جاء ليكفر خطايانا اجمعين 
فهل البشريه كلها ؟؟ ام المؤمنين فقط ؟؟ مع ذكر الدليل القبطى 
واذا كان ليكفر خطايا البشريه 
لماذا خلق البشريه اصلا ؟؟؟؟
ثانيا 
اخى العزيز لماذا هذا التشبيه 
هل تريد نفسك سا بنى ادم ان تشبه نفسك بحشره ؟؟
وفما بالك بالله العالمين 
واذا كان الاله قادر على كل شئ 
فمن الممكن ان يفتت حبة القمح الى اجزاء ويحملوها الجميع 
او يرزق احدهم القوه ليحملها الى الاعلى 
او ( يطلبوا من الههم ان يحملها عنهم ) ؟؟
كما نطلب من الهنا وتطلب من اللهك ان يكفر عنك سيئاتك 
حيث يقول الله فى كتابه العزيز 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اذا سالوك عنى فانى قريب 
اجيب دعوة الداعى اذا دعان 
صدق الله العظيم 
ارجو يا اخ استيفانوس ان ترد على فى هذه الاسئله 
ولا اريد غيرك ان يرد على 
ولا عادل امام ولا محمود المليجى 
ولا تنسى اسئلتى او استفسارى ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



فاروق قال:


> السلام عليكم أضف أخي إلى أسئلتك أن هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله والعياذ بالله و هل افتدى الله نفسه أم ابنه علماًأنه ذكر في الإنجيل أن الله افتدى بابنه و هذا يعني أنكم تعبدون أكثر من واحد وإذا كان الله قد اضطر إلى افتداء ابنه ليكفر عن خطايا البشر فما مدى رحمة الله وهل سيآثر الله ابنه على البشر و ماذا اقترف المسيح علما أن الإنجيل و كذا القرآن الكريم يؤكدان أن كل إنسان يقتل حسب خطيئته


ارفع راسك يا اخى نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاســـــــــلام ​


----------



## sunny man (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

شكرا يا اسطفانوس على ردودك القوية


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



> انه جاء ليكفر خطايانا اجمعين
> فهل البشريه كلها ؟؟ ام المؤمنين فقط


اخي الفاضل
ان فداء الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد
هو لكل البشرية
والكل مدعو لقبول هذا الفداء العجيب
ولكن الذي لايقبل هذا الفداء فبحسب الشريعة يدان 
ولايوجد احد من البشر استطاع ان يعمل بكل الشريعة
فتقول كلمة الله[Q-BIBLE]*الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس، بل بإيمان يسوع، لأنه بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما *​[/Q-BIBLE]



> هل تريد نفسك سا بنى ادم ان تشبه نفسك بحشره


 انا اعطيتك مثل تقريبي لكي تصل الفكرة لك
واريد ان ادخل في الاسلاميات لاثبت لك بماذا تشبهون الله في دينك
المهم هو مثل ولايوجد مثل كافي 


> واذا كان الاله قادر على كل شئ


نعم اخي هذا صحيح ولكن لاينكر كلمته فاالنبؤات التي تتحث على الفداء كثيرة جدا
ولك واحدة
اقرأ ماتقوله كلمة الله[Q-BIBLE]* أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي.
 13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 14
 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. 
صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي،
 وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
 16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ.
 جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي.
 ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


> ولا اريد غيرك ان يرد على
> ولا عادل امام ولا محمود المليجى


ارجو احترام الجميع والافضل بلاش استهزاء


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> ان فداء الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد
> هو لكل البشرية
> والكل مدعو لقبول هذا الفداء العجيب
> ...


للاسف لم تجيبنى على شئ قط 
مع انى قلت لك فهمى بسيط 
وهناك اشياء سالتها لك لم تجاوب عليها 
انت تقول الحضشره عادى ؟؟ ماشى 
بس ايه رايك فى الحلول البديله الى انا قلتها لك 
اقراء مشاركتى السابقه وقل لى رايك فيها ؟؟ 
احب ان اسمع رايك 
وانا احب ما هى التشبيهات التى نشبها 
وارجوا ان تقول لى مثال من القرءان او السنه او السلف الصالح 
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــس 
اجبنى على بقية الاسئله ؟؟
وانت تقول فداء 
بس ممكن اسئلك سئوال 
هل ستقنعنى بان بوش والسفاحين المسيحين والمسلمين وشارون 
سيتساوا مع صلاح لدين مثلا 
الذى انقذ مئات البشرين 
المسلمين والمسيحين 
ارجوك لا تتهرب من الاسئله ​


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

اخي الفاضل
انا اجبت على كل ماسالت عنه


> وارجوا ان تقول لى مثال من القرءان او السنه او السلف الصالح


ام في هذا فلك الحوار الاسلامي وتكرم عينك


> هل ستقنعنى بان بوش والسفاحين المسيحين


اظنك بدأت بالخطئ وتتكلم على لساني شي لم اقله
ولايوجد في العليم المسيحي مايدعو للسفاحيينحدد كلامك ولاتنطق على لساني شي لم اقله


> ارجوك لا تتهرب من الاسئله


نحن لانتهرب واذهب الى الحوار الاسلامي وشوف الهروب من المسلمين


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> انا اجبت على كل ماسالت عنه
> ام في هذا فلك الحوار الاسلامي وتكرم عينك
> اظنك بدأت بالخطئ وتتكلم على لساني شي لم اقله
> ...


انا اسف جدا 
بس انا قلت السفاخين المسلمين والمسيحين 
ولم اخطا فى احد يا اخى ..................؟؟ ولا ايه ؟؟
لو حد شايف حاجه تانيه يقول ؟؟
وثانيا 
انت تقول ان الغفران ينزل على كل البشريه ولم توضح غير ذلك 
فكيف على ان افهم انك تقصد ناس باعينهم ؟؟؟ ولا ايه؟؟؟
وعلى من يكون الغفران اذا ؟ظ
واجابتكم على سئوالى 
لو اراد المسيح ان يكفر السيئات 
اذا لماذا خلقهم اذا ؟؟ 
وعلى فكره انا لم اخطئ فى ديانه من ديانات السماء 
وان اخطائت 
اقو 
استغفر الله العظيم 

واحب ان اشكرك على متابعتك السريعه​


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> ​واجابتكم على سئوالى
> لو اراد المسيح ان يكفر السيئات
> اذا لماذا خلقهم اذا ؟؟ ​


 
سؤال غير مفهوم و غير منطقي, ما دخل الخلق بالتكفير؟
اذا كان الله يريد خلاص البشرية و فدائهم, يقوم لاغيهم من الوجود ينفي خلقهم؟
أي منطق هذا الذي تتكلم به؟ 
حاول تسأل اسئلة فيها معنى, لا اسئلة لغرض السؤال فقط!


----------



## صلاح المصرى (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> سؤال غير مفهوم و غير منطقي, ما دخل الخلق بالتكفير؟
> اذا كان الله يريد خلاص البشرية و فدائهم, يقوم لاغيهم من الوجود ينفي خلقهم؟
> أي منطق هذا الذي تتكلم به؟
> حاول تسأل اسئلة فيها معنى, لا اسئلة لغرض السؤال فقط!



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن اسئلك سئوال يا زعيــــــــــــــــم 
بتحب تتفرج على المطشه الودى اكتر ولا المتشه الى بتكون على الكاس مثلا؟؟
الاجابه المنطقيه 
لو لم تكن بتفرج على العبه الحلوه  (  اكيد الرد بتاعك )
اكيد هتتفرج على الماتش بتاع الكاس 
لا الى هيشتغل كويس اكيد الجهه المنظمه هتديله جائزه 
والخسرانم هياخذ صبونه ذى 
الصابونه الى عندك فى البيت وعندنا كلنا (  لتقول بنشتم ) 
هى ديه الحياه 
الى هيعمل حاجه كويسه 
هياخذ حسنات واكيد ربنا هيكفئه عليها 
والى هيعمل سيئات 
اكيد ربنا هيعقبه عليها 
متجيش تقولى ان هناك واحد 
او مجموعه من الناس بتقتل فى اخوانك 
وتقولى ان ربنا خيسمحهم 
واظن ان سئوالى و اضح ولا يهدف الى السئوال  
وارجو من الاخ استيفانوس ان يجبنى على اسئلتى ​


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> وتوريثها للبشرية التي من اجلها تجسد الله ليفدي العالم بواسطة الصليب
> ولكني أريد أن أعطيك فكرة بسيطة تلقي ضوءا على سر تجسد الله في المسيح من خلال القصة التالية
> كان أحد رجال الدين جالسا مستندا إلى حائط مستغرقا في تأمل هادئ، وبينما هو كذلك إذ به يلمح سربا من النمل يحاول تسلق الحائط الذي يستند عليه، واندهش الرجل إذ أبصر أن النمل كلما صعد إلى مستوى معين هوى إلى الأرض فجأة، وكلما عاود الكرة انتهى إلى نفس النتيجة المريرة.
> ولاحظ الرجل سر سقوط سرب النمل، إذ وجد أن النمل يحاول رفع حبة من القمح إلى مخازنه في مكان ما في أعلى الحائط لتكون له غذاء في زمن بياته الشتوي في فصل الشتاء القارص. ولكن الجاذبية الأرضية تتغلب على جهود النمل الضعيفة فتجذبها إلى أسفل. والنمل الذي لا يعرف قانون الجاذبية الأرضية يواصل محاولاته ذلك النهار كله المرة تلو الأخرى، والرجل يرقب الوضع. وقضى وقته يفكر كيف يساعد طائفة النمل المسكينة. هل يمد يده ليرفع لهم الحبة؟ بالتأكيد ستكون النتائج عكسية، إذ سوف يخاف النمل ويهرب وتزداد مشاكله.
> ...


 
من الجدير بالمثل, ان مثال الأخ الحبيب هو لشرح تجسد الله بدل استخدام البشر وهو للأجابة على سؤال الأخ فاتح الموضوع
لكن لا ننسى ان المثال هذا قاصر و غير دقيق ابدا لو تعمقنا في معنا التجسد و سببه و الكفارة و عملها

وجب التنبيه للتوضيح

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صلاح المصرى (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> من الجدير بالمثل, ان مثال الأخ الحبيب هو لشرح تجسد الله بدل استخدام البشر وهو للأجابة على سؤال الأخ فاتح الموضوع
> لكن لا ننسى ان المثال هذا قاصر و غير دقيق ابدا لو تعمقنا في معنا التجسد و سببه و الكفارة و عملها
> 
> وجب التنبيه للتوضيح
> ...



انا اسف اجاباتك قصيره وغير مفهومه ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

اخي الفاضل
اولا ارى انك لاتريد المعرفة انت فقط تريد التسلية بابديتك
فنحن هنا متوجدون للخدمة وليس لمن يردون التسلية
وانا انصحك ان تجد لك منتدى يخاطب البطون وليس العقول
وان احببت البقاء فااهلا بك مع تشغيل عقلك وبلا تعصب
واحترام قوانين المنتدى وصغر حجم كتابتك
لانك لست في ساحة معركة
فليس كبرحجم الخط يخلصك ويكشف لك الحقيقة
اتمنى ان تكون قد وصلت رسالتي
والا توجد طريقة اخرى !!!


----------



## صلاح المصرى (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> اولا ارى انك لاتريد المعرفة انت فقط تريد التسلية بابديتك
> فنحن هنا متوجدون للخدمة وليس لمن يردون التسلية
> وانا انصحك ان تجد لك منتدى يخاطب البطون وليس العقول
> ...



شكرا اخى الفاضل على اهانتك لى 
بس يجب ان تتذكر امران 
الامر الاول 
اننى قلت لك ان فهمى ليس واسع 
وانتم تعرضون الاجابه فى سطر غير مفهوم وتتضمنونه بالكلام الغير مفهوم 
يا اخى انا اول ما اقول ايه ا حديث بوضحه بعديها 
انت يا اخى بتعقده ببعديها 
الامر الثانى 
انت رمز للمسيحيه فى كلامك 
فلا يجب ان يقول رمز المسيحيه انت يجب ان تخاطب اصحاب البطون 
فاحذر فى كلامك ليس خوفا منى 
ولكن خوفا من ربك ​


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي صلاح*

*بعيداً عن كل ما قد كتب ..."مع أحترامي للكل"*
*أعتقد أنك فقدت نقاط الواصل مع الأخوة*
*وتم تشتيت الموضوع وهذا قد يكون لأسباب كثيرة لا داعي للتحدث عنها*

*فلنبدأ من جديد*
*أنت تسأل ونحن نجيب ....*
*أسأل سؤال واحد لا أكثر ولما تفهم أجابته ...."يارب" ننتقل لغيره*
*فلنبدأ*
*وأرجوا منك الأبتعاد عن كلمات الشعارت والأسئله المكررة والأسلاميات لأنه لامكان لها هنا*

*تفضل أسأل وها أنا معك الأن*​*ملحوظة *​*"لو تأخرت في الرد فأعذرني لأنه سيكون بسبب ظروف أقوي مني"*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

اخي الحبيب
سلام ونعمة
انا بعتذر على ردي الاخير 
ولكن اطلب منك ان تكون اسئلتك نابعة من ذاتك وتهمك انت شخصيا
ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك بامانة
اهلا بك ومثل ماقال مشرف القسم بصفحة جديدة
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## صلاح المصرى (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخي صلاح*
> 
> *بعيداً عن كل ما قد كتب ..."مع أحترامي للكل"*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته 
شكرا لى اخى العزيز على تفاعلك معى 
بس 
صحبك الاستاذ استيفانوس رد عليه بتهكم للاسف 
بالرغم انى مش عاوز اقولهم هو والزعيم 
ان اجابتهم غي منطقيه بالمره 
ولكن قلت لهم 
ان فهمى ضعيف حتى لا احرجهم 
وكان ردهم على لاننى لا اريد احراجهم 
اننى لا افهم شئ ويجب على ان احاطب اصحاب البطون 
وعلى العموم 
ممكن يكون الغلط منى انا 
ولو الغلط منى انا .......يبقى انا اسف 

السؤال هو 
من هو يسوع ..... الذى ترددونه بكثره ؟؟
والى كم قسم ينقسم الدين المسيحى ؟؟
اقصد ...ارزوزكس ؟؟ وهكاذا ؟؟ 
ويريت التوضيح يكون بسيط لان عندى اسئله كتير جدا جدا 
اخاكم 
صــــــــــــــــــلاح المصرى​


----------



## استفانوس (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

اخي الحبيب
انت فقط عليك احترام قوانين المنتدى
ولن ترى منا الا ان نكون معك 
ونجيبك على كل ما تسأل
فهذا منتدى محترم ومقدس 
ام سؤالك من هو يسوع
يسوع هو كلمة الله
ولايوجد في المسيحية انقسامات فكل الطوائف لها ايمان واحد 
ورجاء واحد 
هو ان يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الاب
وقد اتى الى عالمنا هذا لكي يفدينا من لعنة الناموس
لنصير بر الله فيه
موفق


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

الاخ العزيز صلاح المصري 

اسلوبك يدل علي شخص راقي ومحترم يريد الفهم فا اسمحلي بعد اذن الاخ الحبيب توين ان اقوم بالرد لو مش فيها ازعاج 




> من هو يسوع ..... الذى ترددونه بكثره ؟؟


 
بكل بساطة بعيدا عن التعقيد الذي لا احبذه

السيد المسيح او يسوع هو اقنوم الابن المتجسد الذي عن طريقه صار الخلاص بمعني اخر السيد المسيح هو الرب المتجسد الذي قام بالفداء نيابة عن البشر فعندما اخطا ادم وحواء حكم عليهم بالموت ولا مناص ولا رجوع من حكم الاب السماوي فكان لابد ان يموتوا وليس موتا جسديا ولكن موتا دائما ابدي انفصال تام عن الاب ولذلك كان لابد من الفداء وخلاص البشر وكان لابد للذبيحة ان يكون بلا خطية او دنس ومن هو الشخص الذي بلا خطية فبدا الاعداد من العهد القديم عندنا بالفداء والذبيحة عوضا عن الشخص المخطئ وما هذا الا ببداية وتمهيد لصلب السيد المسيح وخلاص البشر وفي ملئ الزمان اتي السيد المسيح وصلب لاجلنا وقام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث مخلصا كل البشر من لعنة الخطية والموت الابدي وصار ملجأ لكل من يقبله وطريق للخلاص للعالم اجمع

ده من هو يسوع بمنتهي التبسيط اي توضيح في النقاط السابقة انا تحت امرك نقطة نقطة 

وهناك رد أخرعلي هذا السؤال من منظور أخر "كحسب إيماننا المسيحي" للأخ توين




> *من هو المسيح
> كثيرون يتهمونا*
> *بأننا ألصقنا علي السيد المسيح صفة الألوهية*
> *ويقولون هو لم يقل هذا*
> ...



تجده في الرابط التالي : اضغط هنا​ 


> والى كم قسم ينقسم الدين المسيحى ؟؟
> 
> اقصد ...ارزوزكس ؟؟ وهكاذا ؟؟


 
الدين المسيحي لا ينقسم ولا يتجزء 

وكل الطوائف التي تقصدها ارثوذكس وكاثوليك وبرتستانت لا يفرق بينها شئ فكلهم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح المتجسد ويؤمنوا بالصلب والقيامة وبكتاب مقدس واحد ولا تفرقة بينهم الا في العادات التي نابعة من العشوب حيث ان الكاثوليك يتركزون في روما والبروتستانت في اميركا فا هي مسائلة عادات وتقاليد شعوب ليس اكثر او اقل وليس هناك فروق في المضمون 




> ويريت التوضيح يكون بسيط لان عندى اسئله كتير جدا جدا
> اخاكم ​
> صــــــــــــــــــلاح المصرى​


 
اتمني يكون توضيحي بسيط وتحت امرك في اسئلتك كلها لو قدرت اوصلك معلومة ​

​​اخوك كوبتك مان​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جدا جدا 
اساتذه المتدى 
ماى روك واستفانوس واخيرا ابن الملك 
على ردودهم السريعه على 
ولكن اعتذر على عدم مشاركتى فى المنتدى بفاعليه كبيره 
لانى كنت احاول الحصول على دورة برمجه مواقع وانتر نت 
واتمنى بعد الانتهاء منها ان اجدولها فى هذا المنتدى 
لكى يستفيد منه كل المصريين والعرب 
ونخطوا ببلادنا خطوه للامام 
لكى نصبح على الاقل من دول العالم اثانى 
وشكرا  على هذه المشاركات 
جاء وقت الاستفسار 
انت تقول يا اخى 
ان سيدنا ادم وستنا حواء اخطئوا 
فما هو الخطأ الذان اخطئوه فى الديانه المسيحيه 
هل هو الخطا الذى اخطئوه فى الديانه المسلمه ؟؟
وما معنى ان الا له حكم عيهم بالموت ؟؟ 
وانه اذا جاء ليكفر خطايه ادم ؟؟ لماذا جاء فى هذا الوقت بالذات 
لماذا لم يجيئ فى اخر الزمان 
او لماذا لم يجيئ بعد نزول سيدنا ادم بالخطيئه مباشرتا؟؟
وبعدها لو انا مش معطلك 
يريت تجيبنى على سئوالى هذا 
كيف خلق الله سيدنا ادم ؟؟ وما هى قصة خلقه ؟؟
انا اسف على الاطاله 
اخوكم صلاح ​


----------



## صلاح المصرى (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه مفيش حد يجاوب على الاسئله ديه؟؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*



صلاح المصرى قال:


> ​ان سيدنا ادم وستنا حواء اخطئوا
> فما هو الخطأ الذان اخطئوه فى الديانه المسيحيه
> هل هو الخطا الذى اخطئوه فى الديانه المسلمه ؟؟
> ​


​

الخطأ الأول هو انهم اعصوا وصية الله
فليس لنا علاقة بما اذا كانت هي نفسها بالأسلام
رجاءا احترم القوانين​


> وما معنى ان الا له حكم عيهم بالموت ؟؟


​
حكم عليه بالموت الروحي, اي الأنفصال عن الله بسبب خطيئتهم, لأن اجرة الخطيئة موت​



> وانه اذا جاء ليكفر خطايه ادم ؟؟ لماذا جاء فى هذا الوقت بالذات
> لماذا لم يجيئ فى اخر الزمان


​

​هذا بسبب حكمة الهية و تخطيط الهي متقن, فالكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا ان لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. ​







> كيف خلق الله سيدنا ادم ؟؟ وما هى قصة خلقه ؟؟


​
اقرأ الأصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين​




> انا اسف على الاطاله
> 
> اخوكم صلاح


​

​لا تتأسف عن الأطالة, بل تأسف عن تشتيتك للموضوع
بدأت سؤالك عن ماهية المسيح لتقفز الى ادم
ارجوا منك ان طرح كل سؤال في موضوع منفصل, و لا داعي لهذه اللخبطة و عدم النظام

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسئله صعبه ؟؟؟  ولكنها صريحه...عن الاسلام والمسيحيه ؟؟*

*صلاح المصرى
جاء وقت الاستفسار 

ان سيدنا ادم وستنا حواء اخطئوا 
فما هو الخطأ الذان اخطئوه فى الديانه المسيحيه ?*

*عدم طاعة وصية الله بعدم الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*وما معنى ان الا له حكم عيهم بالموت ؟؟ *
*
هذا ما ذكرته الوصية 

 تك 2:17  
واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وانه اذا جاء ليكفر خطايه ادم ؟؟ لماذا جاء فى هذا الوقت بالذات. لماذا لم يجيئ فى اخر الزمان . او لماذا لم يجيئ بعد نزول سيدنا ادم بالخطيئه مباشرتا؟؟*

*لله الحق في تحديد الأزمنة دون أن يُسأل عن ذلك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كيف خلق الله سيدنا ادم ؟؟ وما هى قصة خلقه ؟؟*

*تكوين 1
  26 وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
 27  فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.

تكوين 2
 7  وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.*


----------

